# A Snowman's Light



## AllHailZ (Jul 5, 2008)

This is from last Christmas.  We have a motorized snowman that sings, dances, and tosses around his string of lights... I just thought it was a cool picture.


----------



## brianne5499 (Jul 5, 2008)

That's pretty cool!  I just took some similar to that the other day with my son and sparklers!


----------

